# Coconut Oil



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been seeing alot of information about coconut oil on the internet. From what I am reading it appears it can be used in pets for a wide variety of conditions such as bad breath, allergies, thyroid disease, flee and heartworm prevention, constipation and used topically on sores and cuts. 

Is this a new "miracle" remedy or is there some merit to these claims? Does anyone use it on a regular basis with their pet and did it work to treat the problem you used it for?

We beleive that Jax has grass allergy and he licks his paws and bites on his nails. Someone suggested that I try the coconut oil on him so that is why I started to do a little research on it and it seems like it is used for almost every condition imaginable, not only in pets but humans also.

Just wanting to get some input from anyone who has used it and what has your experience been. Thanks!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am currently addicted to the Sobe Coconut/ Pacific Coconut water, I like it better than the Zico because it has sugar, and well, I love sugar. But I still try to keep coconut in my diet for the health benefits and I also have been working it into Gucci's diet for about a year, she likes coconut water (the unsweetened, pure kind) and will also eat fresh coconut. I haven't seen any adverse effects and the research that I've done has only praised the benefits for humans and dogs, finally..a miracle food/ drink that I love the taste of! lol

Then again, I love kale and most people aren't crazy about it.

Wouldn't hurt to try, you could pour a little coconut water into his water and see how it goes. I don't think the benefits are exclusive to the oil of the coconut.

Kara


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Kim, I've been using Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil in Tucker's food for about 9 mos. now. It definitely helps with his environmental allergies which are worse in the spring and fall. During the winter and summer he seldom licks his paw (right front only). This spring has been a particularly bad and Tucker has been licking his paw, but I'm sure it would be much worse without the coconut oil. I started out with 1/4 tsp. twice a day in his food and slowly increased with 1/2 tblsp. twice a day. Hope this helps your decision of trying it or not. I have noticed his coat is in much better condition. He has a cottony area on his back around his tail which has become silkier and softer.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know about dogs but coconut oil is terrific for kids' eczema. My youngest get the red itchy patches on his elbows, knees and eyelids. My facialist swears by it. According to her (salt of salt here because she isn't a doc), coconut oil feeds the skin. It plumps up the cells making them happy. 

Anyway, coconut oil does keep my Sean's skin from flaring up. I am not surprised that it has so many more benefits.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I give Roki refrigerated bits of coconut oil and he likes it. Like with all natural remedies, you have to fed coconut for longer period (at least thret to four weeks) to see mayor improvement. I use it also as paw balm rubbing it to pads and inbetween toes. It seems to me that it protects paws. No spring licking of feet this year. 

Marina&Roki


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting this - glad to know all the benefits of coconut oil. I will say that a friend gave me a gift basket for the puppies and there was a sample in it. I hadn't used it, then one morning the puppies got into tree sap when they were playing in the yard, and then rubbed their noses in the mulch. What a mess! They came running in expecting me to fix it and make it better, and I was trying to figure out how to clean that off and then I saw that sample of coconut oil sitting there. It cleaned it off great, and the dogs loved it at the same time! A weird use for coconut oil I know, but just an fyi in case you need to get something out your dog's hair or skin, I think it is something that is safe to use. And an extra bonus - the dogs smelled like coconut all day, lol.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I lived in India for 21 yrs Coconut oil and water are used; water for drinking (you can only drink boiled or bottled water there), coconut oil is used for cooking, coconut milk is used in lots of gravys (we say curry here), it is used as a hair product, and the water is used for the skin. The thing is a large portion of the population do not eat meat or eggs, so they need this fat as a protein source. Although Coconut oil is a good fat it is fat, if you are feeding your dog a good diet you should not need this, fish oil is a better choice, if you do use it, use a very small amount and use human grade. I use it if my dog have trouble going !/4 teaspoon melted between 4 dogs.

Be very careful about applying anything unless your vet says its ok to your dogs paw pads, this is how dogs cool themselves, in the hot summer along with panting it is how they cool off, when they over heat a pan of water (not ice water) for their feet will help them cool off.

I am not saying not to use it, but use it with caution! I too see it in all the pet stores with all kinds of claims, snake oil use to be popular too (Eli Lilly got their start that way). The best thing you can do is if you feel your pup is getting a grass type of dermatitis talk with your vet most allergys do not happen until your pup is over one, also it takes exposure to the source, often many times. There are steps you can take.

If you already have a pudgy pet please skip the coconut oil.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I use coconut oil for my 3. I have given it to them once a day for a year or so. They love it and will eat it right off my finger. I usually put it in their food. They will lick it right off the side of the bowl. It has helped with Dugan's yeast staining and Cassie's allergies. I don't use too much (I have a pudgy boy) but I do think it helps with these things.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't used it on the dogs but it has done some incredible things for me. It works on fungus nails and it has healing properties. I'm interested in the benefits for the dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I haven't used it on the dogs but it has done some incredible things for me. It works on fungus nails and it has healing properties. I'm interested in the benefits for the dogs.


Geri I checked with Sabine. here's her reply....
I love coconut oil, use it a lot myself, and recommend it often. It has many, many great benefits .Like so many

things, coconut oil was maligned in a marketing campaign for other products, and the idea just stuck with people.
http://www.westonaprice.org/know-your-fats/new-look-at-coconut-oil .It's especially great for dogs with sensitive

digestive tracts, or who can't tolerate a lot of fat for some reason (liver, pancreas, etc.). Can also be used

externally for skin problems.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I tried feeding mine coconut oil, they were indifferent about it, would eat it occasionally and leave it the other times. The one thing I've noticed, if there is a tough knot, rubbing it into the hair, like conditioner (or whatever you use) does well combing or brushing the knot out and will soak into the hair eventually.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

A lot of allergies in my human family(dairy, gluten and soy) and coconut oil is used alot to replace recipes with a small amount of butter called for, as well as some other fats. It is very good for people with thyroid issues, like myself also. Not sure about our 4 legged friends but I know its great for a lot of things for us 2 legged folk.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

👍


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

I also give it in my dogs food everyday.(try not to give to much it could give the runs?)for my moxie girl i also put some on her pill.it is the only way she will take it?(she is living with liver shunt ,but doing great!)I also put some coconut oil mixed with warm water and mist there fur with it while grooming my 4 furkids.it has many benefits for humans and furkids(pets).Got my hubby hooked on it to!!lol?


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Have been using this for about a year.

Amazon.com: Nature's Way Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, 16 Ounce: Health & Personal Care

My dogs love it. I also give them fish oil. They have great coats and no more scratching!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't use it on the inside of Kodi... haven't seen a need. But I use it on the OUTSIDE regularly... the shampoo and conditioner I use (BioGroom) are both coconut oil based!


----------

